# Medi-port placement



## tldixon@mokancomm.net (May 2, 2013)

I need some help on this:
Dr. did a left subclavian Groshong placement with fluoroscopy.
I coded it as:
36561-LT
76001-26
Medicare denied because:
procedure code is inconsistent with modifier used or modifier is missing...we have tried twice to send this through. I just looked at the CCI Edits and it shows that a 59 modifier should be attached. Does this sound correct, and then still use the -26 modifier?
Thanks for any help I can get...


----------



## Cyndi113 (May 3, 2013)

Hi there, 

Your fluoro code should be 77001-26. The 76001 looks like its for bronchoscopy, nephrostolithotomy, ERCP and transbronchial bx.


----------

